# [mp3] simple serveur web?

## _tebra_

Bonjour,

j'ai un petit serveur gentoo sur lequel j'ai installé php et sqlite. J'ai une grosse collection de mp3 que j'aimerai y mettre afin de pouvoir les écouter sur ma Wii via son browser Opera.

Quel serveur mp3 me conseillez vous?

Merci d'avance

----------

## kwenspc

Hum je comprends pas trop: tu cherches à pouvoir faire du streaming audio ou bien à pouvoir gérer la lecture/playlist/toutça de ton serveur via un client web?

Pour cette dernière solution sur peux installer mpd sur le serveur (c'est un player qui tourne en démon console) et tu peux le commander via quelques scripts (par le web). http://www.musicpd.org/  vas voir dans "clients".

Sinon pour le streaming y a icecast, shoutcast...

----------

## _tebra_

C'est plutot du streaming vue que mon serveur n'a pas de carte son... mais du streaming où l'on peut choisir les fichiers à jouer dans la collection.

Les mp3 son sur le serveur mais ils sont "joués" par le bowser Opera

----------

## kwenspc

ampache peut-être, mais j'ai pas essayé.

----------

## Desintegr

"Joué par Opera" : non, un navigateur ce n'est pas fait pour jouer de musique.  :Smile: 

Un serveur que j'aime bien : GNUMP3d. C'est simple à mettre en place et il fait bien son travail.

Tu auras une interface Web affichant toute ta collection de musique, et tu pourras la lire.

Par contre, il faut que ta Wii possède un logiciel de lecture MP3 qui supporte le protocole HTTP.

----------

## buck

Jinzora http://www.jinzora.org/

C'est du php beaucoup moins gourmand que gnump3g et beaucoup plus convivial.

----------

## Ezka

Y a icecast de mémoire aussi, ça permet de diffuser un flux mp3 sur le reseau, un peu comme le font les radio-webs

----------

## _tebra_

Ampache me semble un bon candidat mais il utilise mysql que j'ai remplacé par sqlite pour des raisons de rapidité...

----------

## geekounet

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

> "Joué par Opera" : non, un navigateur ce n'est pas fait pour jouer de musique. 
> 
> Un serveur que j'aime bien : GNUMP3d. C'est simple à mettre en place et il fait bien son travail.
> 
> Tu auras une interface Web affichant toute ta collection de musique, et tu pourras la lire.
> ...

 

Ya le plugin Flash avec l'Opera de la Wii  :Smile:  (c'est pas bien libre tout ça mais bon ...)

----------

## julroy67

Attention tu leur a oublié de précisé que la Wii ne peux lire aucun format sauf le Flash, il faut que tu mettes en place un lecteur Flash pour lire tes MP3 sinon autrement c'est impossible pour le moment. Pour précision j'utilise moi ce lecteur Flash très bien conçu : http://resources.neolao.com/flash/components

----------

## _tebra_

J'ai testé Jinzora. Cela ne fonctionne pas avec la wii. L'affichage est incomplet sur Opera de la wii. Deplus lorsqu'on selectione un fichier à jouer, il demande avec quelle programme il doit l'ouvrir... sur la wii il y en a pas.

Test suivant: GNUMP3d

----------

## Desintegr

GNUMP3d fera la même chose que Jinzora, il demandera d'ouvrir le fichier ou le flux avec un lecteur MP3.

A ma connaissance, il n'existe pas de serveur tout prêt qui intègre directement un lecteur Flash.

Cependant tu peux te coder une petite application en PHP par exemple qui te créé une arborescence de la collection de MP3 et te permet d'intégrer directement un lecteur Flash. Si tu connais déjà un peu le langage PHP, ça doit se faire assez facilement en moins d'1h.

Je ne connais pas le lecteur proposé par julroy67, mais mon idée devrait fonctionner sans problème avec le Dewplayer.

http://www.estvideo.com/dew/index/2005/12/03/603-dewplayer-reloaded

----------

## jerep6

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A ma connaissance, il n'existe pas de serveur tout prêt qui intègre directement un lecteur Flash.

 

ampache intègre un lecteur flash : XSPF Player.

C'est fort dommage que tu n'utilises pas mysql car ampache est vraiment cool.

----------

## Temet

Merci pour jinzora, vraiment bien!!

J'ai un peu lutté pour récupérer les covers d'amarok mais maintenant c'est bien.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## _tebra_

Je suis arrivé à jouer les mp3 sur l'Opera de ma Wii en installant gnump3d puis en le modifiant pour les jouer avec un player en flash.

Explications ici

----------

## geekounet

Ça m'intéresse un peu tout ça, pour jouer avec ma Wii, mais ya-t-il une possibilité de jouer des fichiers OGG/Vorbis ?

----------

## julroy67

Bah si t'arrives à trouver un lecteur flash qui peut jouer les OGG, oui. Mais perso, j'en connais pas.

----------

## _tebra_

Bon j'ai encore un petit sousis: le lecteur flash ne semble pas prendre les playlists. Je ne sais joué que les fichiers 1 par 1.

Peut être que le problème vient du fichier conf de gnump3d.

----------

## julroy67

Non, d'après ce que j'ai vu, tu utilise le lecteur que j'ai proposé, mais à mon avis tu utilise la version pour uniquement diffuser un seul MP3, donc je vais te rediriger vers la version avec playlist de ce même lecteur  :Very Happy: 

http://resources.neolao.com/flash/components/player_mp3/templates/multi

Avec la page d'exemple : http://resources.neolao.com/download/flash/components/player_mp3_multi.html

Le stockage de la playlist peut se faire de plusieurs façons, et pour moi, je trouve le fichier XML le plus intéressant.

----------

## _tebra_

En effet. Donc je vais testé mais le problème est que player_mp3_multi veut un fichier texte pour le playliste formaté du style:

song1.mp3 | song2.mp3

titre1| titre2

mais gnump3d fait des playlist sous la forme:

url_song1

url_song2

----------

## julroy67

 :Rolling Eyes:  euh je vois pas trop ou est le problème.

Fichier XML :

```

−<config>

       <param name="mp3" value="test.mp3|test.mp3|test.mp3|test.mp3|test.mp3|test.mp3|test.mp3"/>

       <param name="title" value="nom du mp3|nom du mp3"/>

       <param name="height" value="150"/>

       <param name="width" value="250"/>

       <param name="bgcolor" value="cccc99"/>

       <param name="bgcolor1" value="e79a2d"/>

       <param name="bgcolor2" value="d38c29"/>

       <param name="buttoncolor" value="dddddd"/>

       <param name="buttonovercolor" value="f9bf37"/>

       <param name="slidercolor1" value="dddddd"/>

       <param name="slidercolor2" value="cccccc"/>

       <param name="sliderovercolor" value="f9bf37"/>

       <param name="textcolor" value="dddddd"/>

       <param name="playlistcolor" value="999999"/>

       <param name="currentmp3color" value="f9bf37"/>

       <param name="scrollbarcolor" value="cccccc"/>

       <param name="scrollbarovercolor" value="f9bf37"/>

       <param name="showvolume" value="1"/>

</config>
```

et tu remplace les nom avec des variables, ou sinon sans fichier XML

```
<object type="application/x-shockwave-flash" data="player_mp3_multi.swf" width="200" height="100">

   <param name="movie" value="player_mp3_multi.swf" />

   <param name="FlashVars" value="mp3=test.mp3|test.mp3|test.mp3&amp;title=chanson 1|chanson 2|chanson 3" />

   <p>Texte alternatif</p>

</object>
```

Un remplacement direct sur la page.

EDIT : Et pas besoin de mettre de titres aux chansons si les noms des MP3 sont assez explicites, ça suffit amplement.

----------

## _tebra_

Oui, j'ai bien compris la structure du fichier XML dont player_mp3_multi a besoin.

Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est comment faire pour que gnump3d cré un fichier de cette structure XML dynamiquement pour chaque répertoire d'un album. Les options de config de gnump3d donnent que 2 possibilités: un simple fichier texte (1 seule url de mp3 par ligne) ou un fichier m3u.

----------

## _tebra_

Bonjour, il me reste un problème pour jouer une playlist avec un lecteur flash.

Dans le fichier /etc/gnump3d/gnump3d il y a une variable $RESERVE. Si celle-ci est incluse dans un code HTML, lorsqu'on clique sur le lien un fichier "playlist" est généré dynamiquement. Le fichier n'existe donc pas sur mon HDD.

C'est bien la mon problème car je voudrais donner cette variable comme fichier playlist pour le player en flash avec une ligne comme celle-ci:

```
<object>

<param name="FlashVars" value="playlist=$RESERVE"></object>
```

Cela ne fonctionne pas puisque la variable $RESERVE est vide (car non cliquée)

Comment faire pour que cette variable soit générée automatiquement sans devoir cliqué sur son lien?

----------

## julroy67

Désolé, mais je sais vraiment pas comment t'aider, je n'ai aucune connaissance de Gnumpd3   :Embarassed: 

Et en même temps je n'arrive pas vraiment à cerner la méthode de génération de playlisst de ce logiciel.

----------

## kolinux

bonjour a tous,

pour repondre a julroy67, il existe un plyer flash qui joue les OGG, que je n'ai pas teste.......

Par contre quelqu'un connait-il un lecteur flash qui joue et les mp3 et les ogg??

----------

## julroy67

Oh, ert pourrais-tu nous dire son nom, et un petit lien qui va bien ... (Je crois que c'est un oubli, lol)

----------

## Zazbar

 *kolinux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> pour repondre a julroy67, il existe un plyer flash qui joue les OGG, que je n'ai pas teste.......
> 
> 

 

Tu aurais le nom stp ?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kolinux

bonjour, 

dsl j'avais pas vu qu'il y avait une 2eme page oups le boulet que je suis!!

voila l'adresse du player flash qui chante en ogg:

http://www.flashkod.com/codes/LECTEUR-STREAMING-OGG-VORBIS-FLASH_37017.aspx

de memoire il faut installer un plugin pour l'entendre chanter....

----------

